# Lima, cotidiana y al natural



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno, me atrevo a poner fotos de Lima, a pesar que como siempre son tomadas del internet, pero son reflejo de nuestro diario vivir, sin decorar y sin tapujos... Lima como la vemos dìa a dìa los Limeños


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos !! ,,,


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonitas las fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Uno de los threads más sinceros q he visto.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

felizmente Lima va mejorando, y a medida que se mantenga ese cambio, la realidad que mostraremos será mucho mejor a la de ahora.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindas las fotos Vane! Estan hermosas y lo natural que son las hace mas especiales. Y que rica las Inca Kolitas.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Me gustan mucho las fotos como estas.. ojalá en el foro viéramos más imagenes así.

Excelente Vane..!  *


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Qué lindas fotos!  Me gustaron mucho y entre las cosas que me gustó más de esta trenza fue la intención de Vane de mostrar de todo de la ciudad. Concuerdo con las palabras de Shafick. 

Verdaderamente es una ciudad muy bonita.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buena recopilación.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

uyy ! excelente thread mi mdoeradora !!!!! las fotos son novedosas por cierto (para mi al menos)


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

asu que tal contraste ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ :runaway: como diria un sabio: "el Peru es un pais de contrastes" 

Pido un fuerte aplauso para vane por mostrarnos a Lima tal y como la ve un ciudadano de a pie y no solo esas clasicas de "Miraflores y san Isidro" 
:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Me quedo con la foto de los gringos comiendo su cebiche y su sudado (al lado de su INKA KOLA) en medio de la calle. No hay nada mas limeño y peruano que comer en donde sea.....ja ja ja...............viva el Perú


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

buenas fotos, me gusto el enfoque de vida cotidiana!


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

no hay nada que hacer El Peru es Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno asi es Lima.Aunque las fotos del foro siempre muestran lo mejor de cada ciudad,esto es la mayoria de la ciudad y no solo un 15% como lo que se muestra de Miraflores y San isidro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estan bravazas Vane! Gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Me gusta eso de haber sincerado las muestras de Lima ^^, aun asi, creo que Lima es bonito, con problemas y todos, me gusta mucho..... eso es lo que muestra este thread, la Lima de los que habitamos en ella


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

chévere tu thread Vane


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

ee.. super graciosas las fotitos.. principalmente pork siempre estamos acostumbrados a mostrar monumentos, edificios, y siempre lo mejor de nuestras cuidades.. pero sin embargo estas fotos estan bonitas.. y solo muetran el diario vivir de una cuidad... las encuentro bakan.. pork la cuidad se ve bonita en su diario vivir sin tener k recurrir a vestirla..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Me gusta eso de haber sincerado las muestras de Lima ^^, aun asi, creo que Lima es bonito, con problemas y todos, me gusta mucho..... eso es lo que muestra este thread, la Lima de los que habitamos en ella



Disculpa Imanolsoliman... Lima no es bonito... ES HERMOZO!!!! una ciudad que tiene tantos contrastes y tanta diversidad, es valioso por lo que lleva dentro, por sus tras telones y sobre todo por la realidad que los limeños vivimos dentro de ella....

Gracias por sus comentarios amigos...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusto la sinceridad de algunas tomas y ver el dia a dia de la ciudad en otras zonas. Buen thread vane


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

:eek2: que cheveres estan las fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxddans (Mar 17, 2006)

Buenas tardes. Publico esta foto para pediros un poco de ayuda. Necesito saber si es el Palacio Legislativo de Lima. Estoy en lo cierto? Muchas gracias!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Si mi amigo, es la fachada posterior del Palacio Legislativo, sede del Congreso de la Republica, la que da a la plaza Sanchez Carrion (si no me equivoco se llama asi dicha plaza), sin duda es la postal menos conocida del Congreso, mas conocida por su fachada que da a la Plaza Bolivar.............


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> Si mi amigo, es la fachada posterior del Palacio Legislativo, sede del Congreso de la Republica, la que da a la plaza Sanchez Carrion (si no me equivoco se llama asi dicha plaza), sin duda es la postal menos conocida del Congreso, mas conocida por su fachada que da a la Plaza Bolivar.............


Ciertamente Nicolas, ni Yo me daría cuenta que es la parte posterior del congreso.. como tu lo sabias?. Sería por el color y arquitectura del edificio?


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

ja ja........................ lo sabia porque cuantas veces no habre ido al mercado central y a capon a comer mis chifitas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡, el congreso esta a apenas 3 cuadras de dicho centro de abastos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la fachada posterior del congreso es bien bonita, como la principal. Yo visite el congreso e hice tour a sus diferentes ambientes. Demasiado edificio para esa gentuza parasita de congresistas !


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Cierto, el edificio del Congreso hoy debe padecer la presencia de tanto parasito inutil, luego de haber cobijado a figuras de la talla de Porras, Sanchez, Seoane, Victor Andres Belaunde entre otros grandes intelectuales que engrandecieron la labor parlamentaria, si bien en lo material el Peru ha progresado bastante en las ultimas decadas, en la politica hemos sufrido una involucion desgraciada, para que Humala sea el preferido en intencion de voto, es sintoma que estamos recontramal....................................


----------



## MRC (Jan 9, 2006)

Realmente Lima es una ciudad bella, el programa de Laura Bozzo les da una pésima fama, deberían de prohibirlo. Nunca me imaginé que Lima fuera una ciudad tan grande y moderna, mientras el programa que les mencioné me hizo pensar de los peruanos de otra manera, de una manera equivocada.

Felicitaciones por su bella ciudad.


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Excelenet thread Vane, me gustan los threads que no solo muestran la arquitectura de una ciudad sino también la cotidianidad de sus habitantes.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hace tiempo que no voy a Lima, pero encontre estas fots en la Red, ojala les guste


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Oyeee es mi thread!!!! jajajajaajajajajajajaaajj MENTIRA MENTIRA!!!! gracias por aportar amigo, ya hice el thead del malecòn 2000 en ciudades y rascacielos chècalo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenisimas fotos, Vane, copialo aqui, copia tu thread en nuestro foro !!!!


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

de verdad que el centro de lima ha mejorado el otro dia pase por alla y estaba mas decente que antes.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Si, la verdad es que esta mas bonito, yo voy a tratar de tomar fotos este fin de mes porque tengo que viajar a un matri en Chosica.


----------

